# Amano Shrimp



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im fixing to get some amanos to go in my 75. Has anyone ever had a problem with fish eating these shrimp? Ive got discus and some columbian red/blue tetras and rummynose and a blue ram. 

TIA


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Nothing you mentioned should raise any issues with the shrimp. The only time I suspected a fish was eating my shrimp was when they all disppeared after I introduced a Leporacanthicus galaxias (vampire/galaxy pleco) to the tank. Some of the other Loricariids I hear have a potent appetite for crustaceans.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want to give them a little extra security you can give them a low piece of driftwood or rock that they can get under, but the fish can't. They like to have shelter anyway.

I really like the little buggers - they have personality....


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

There wont be any lack of shelter for them in my heavily planted 75, so I guess I wont have any problems. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Reagan88 (Apr 22, 2004)

I just went to feed my cories a small bit of sinking pellet and as soon as it hit the substrate, one of my amanos picked it up and toted it off! So I pulled out my tweezers, go to drop another bit, and another cheeky bugger steals it right out of the tongs! Hope they get stomach aches.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

hahahaha!!! That's why I feed my shrimps SHRIMP PELLETS. i feel good that my shrimps have something to eat.

Blackhole! I jsut bought 2 Full sized german blue rams today and I was petrified when I put them in my tank because I had forgotten about my amanos. However, i watched them and they didn't give a single diddlysquat about the amanos. So u're good to go with the blue rams

=)

Have fun!


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Wardley shrimp pellets are the best food ever. Note I didn't say "fish" food. We catch common SW shrimp here and they will flail their arms at anything in the tank to get a pellet.

My cat does not eat cat treats but he insisted on investigating the pellet can when I was feeding the fish (I guess from the smell). He now runs to the tank everytime I open the can, and waits for his treat. My 3 dogs saw this and now they patiently wait for their treats. Now every time I feed the fish I have an entourage to consider.

Steve


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

LOL thats funny! Where did you pick up these shrimp pellets Steve? I didnt see any at petsmart. 

Im not sure how many amanos I have left. Started with six and I have seen two empty shells in the tank since then. I dont know if they are dying or if something is eating them right out of their shell!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I wouldn't be suprised if that ram was slurping em down.

Matt


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I figured everyone had Wardley Shrimp Pellet Formula. Its in an orange can. Walmart may have it. I know they have Wardley flake food.
Steve


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

The empty shells are probably the result of them molting. Wow Steve...my shrimp pellets are Wardley's too! It shows a picture of a cory cat outside and I bought this in petsmart long time ago when it was on clearance. Which probably means why petsmart doesn't carry them anymore. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

They molt? that might explain it because it seems the shells are split open and the shrimp is gone. They were pretty small when I got them and very hard to locate in the tank. So far all I can account for is the two I saw the other day.


----------

